# Igf1 lr3 Igf1des I look for quality peptide brand for my competitive preparation



## Elios17 (Oct 23, 2019)

Good morning guys, I ask you for help regarding a brand quality peptide, I should start my preparation for the 2020 season Racing in the international body building circuit.
Cerco 
Igf1des igf1 lr3 of excellent quality, I have tried several with excellent results, but my trusted brand at the moment is not producing any lot. 
You could give me some advice, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Millslane (Oct 23, 2019)

Elios17 said:


> Good morning guys, I ask you for help regarding a brand quality peptide, I should start my preparation for the 2020 season Racing in the international body building circuit.
> Cerco
> Igf1des igf1 lr3 of excellent quality, I have tried several with excellent results, but my trusted brand at the moment is not producing any lot.
> You could give me some advice, I'd appreciate it.


Are you asking for a legit source to get it from Brother? Sorry I just wasn't exactly sure what you were asking for explanation on how it works or if it works or legit source? I know a few that have it but I don't know if their sponsors on this board and if not unfortunately I cannot State the companies names. So get back to me and real quick in the meantime I will go look and see if their sponsors on this board.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Oct 23, 2019)

Millslane said:


> Are you asking for a legit source to get it from Brother? Sorry I just wasn't exactly sure what you were asking for explanation on how it works or if it works or legit source? I know a few that have it but I don't know if their sponsors on this board and if not unfortunately I cannot State the companies names. So get back to me and real quick in the meantime I will go look and see if their sponsors on this board.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


The company I was thinking of is not a sponsor on this board. However Iron Lion labs is and they have both products. Well I know they have lr3 I'm pretty sure they have DES...

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Oct 23, 2019)

You can feel free to use my rep code "WES15" at checkout for 15% off at either Amino Asylum aka www.AminoAsylum.com or at www.MAResearchChems.net

Also I can vouch for IronLion as well.  All my clients use their Orangetops and so that is also a great choice.


----------



## Elios17 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello brother Tell me everything  
I can't contact you in private to find out the name of the la.. Could you send me a message and tell me what they are?


----------



## Elios17 (Oct 23, 2019)

[QUOTE = Millslane; 3455326] La societ?* a cui stavo pensando non ? uno sponsor in questo consiglio. Tuttavia i laboratori Iron Lion lo sono e hanno entrambi i prodotti. Beh, so che hanno lr3 Sono abbastanza sicuro che abbiano DES ... 

Inviato dal mio LM-V405 usando Tapatalk [/ QUOTE]

?Hello brother Tell me everything  
I can't contact you in private to find out the name of the la.. Could you send me a message and tell me what they are?


----------



## Elios17 (Nov 26, 2019)

[QUOTE = Millslane; 3455325] Stai chiedendo una fonte legittima per ottenerlo da Brother? Mi dispiace ma non ero esattamente sicuro di quello che stavi chiedendo spiegazioni su come funziona o se funziona o fonte legittima? Conosco alcuni che ce l'hanno, ma non so se i loro sponsor in questo consiglio e se non sfortunatamente non posso dichiarare i nomi delle societ?*. Quindi, torna da me e molto velocemente nel frattempo andr? a cercare e vedere se i loro sponsor su questo forum. 

Inviato dal mio LM-V405 utilizzando Tapatalk [/ QUOTE]

My friend, hello do you have any news on some quality brands on igf1 lr3 and Igf1des?I await news,
Thank you..


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Nov 27, 2019)

You can feel free to use my rep code "WES15" at checkout for 15% off at either Amino Asylum aka www.AminoAsylum.com or at www.MAResearchChems.net

also that works on RECON Peptides aka www.reconpeptides.com


----------

